# Boot sur iAtkos



## alex's (29 Août 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai reçu cette après midi ma configuration pour un hackintosh qui est :

Processeur : Intel Core i3 2120 3,3 GHz 
Carte mère : Gygabite GA-H61N-USB3
RAM : Corsair 4Go
HDD : 160 Go
Lecteur CD/DVD : LG Slim portable ( externe )
Alimentation : Advance 480 W

J'ai un DVD de iAtkos S3V2 qui marche très bien, mais quand je démarre le Pc je fait F12 pour le boot menu je choisi : " CD/DVD USB " , j'entant le CD mais pas de boot

Que faire ? 


Merci d'avance


----------

